# My "Best Films of the Decade" Thread



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is my list for the decade's greatest films...

*21 Grams* (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
*3:10 To Yuma* (James Mangold)
*A Beautiful Mind* (Ron Howard)
*American Gangster* (Ridley Scott)
*Apocalypto* (Mel Gibson)
*Avatar* (James Cameron)
*Babel* (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
*Big Fish* (Tim Burton)
*Black Hawk Down* (Ridley Scott)
*Children of Men* (Alfonso Cuarón)
*Coraline* (Henry Selick)
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon* (Ang Lee)
*Donnie Darko* (Richard Kelly)
*Finding Nemo* (Disney/Pixar)
*Gladiator* (Ridley Scott)
*Grizzly Man* (Werner Herzog)
*Hero* (Zhang Yimou)
*House of Flying Daggers* (Zhang Yimou)
*Iron Man* (Jon Favreau)
*Jarhead* (Sam Mendes)
*Kill Bill Vol 2* (Quentin Tarantino)
*King Kong* (Peter Jackson)
*Man On Wire* (James Marsh)
*Michael Clayton* (Tony Gilroy)
*Minority Report* (Steven Spielberg)
*Mulholland Drive* (David Lynch)
*Munich* (Steven Spielberg)
*No Country For Old Men* (The Coen Brothers)
*Pan's Labyrinth* (Guillermo del Toro)
*Solaris* (Steven Soderbergh)
*Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith* (George Lucas)
*Team America: World Police* (Trey Parker)
*The Aviator* (Martin Scorsese)
*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* (David Fincher)
*The Dark Knight* (Christopher Nolan)
*The Departed* (Martin Scorsese)
*The Fountain* (Darren Aronofsky)
*The Hurt Locker* (Kathryn Bigelow)
*The Last King of Scotland* (Kevin MacDonald)
*The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King* (Peter Jackson)
*The Pianist* (Roman Polanski)
*The Prestige* (Christopher Nolan)
*The Weight of Water* (Kathryn Bigelow)
*The Wrestler* (Darren Aronofsky)
*Touching The Void* (Kevin MacDonald)
*United 93* (Paul Greengrass)
*Vanilla Sky* (David Cameron)
*WALL-E* (Disney/Pixar)
*War of the Worlds* (Steven Spielberg)
*Zodiac* (David Fincher)

No doubt that we won't all agree, but feel free to voice the films over the past ten years that you have enjoyed or think are particularly worthy of praise.

Please also bear in mind that these are only films I've seen, I'm sure there are films that are exceptional I haven't included because I haven't seen them, but until then I reserve judgement. I see most films, eventually.


----------



## MFB (Dec 19, 2009)

I hated the new 3:10 to Yuma and War of the Worlds. Besides that it seems like a pretty accurate list.

No love for Kill Bill Vol. 1 eh?


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 20, 2009)

War of the Worlds and The Last Samurai get  just for Tom Cruise.

I would replace them with The Illusionist, Shawn Of The Dead. The Last King Of Scotland is right on--Forrest Whitaker was fucking amazing in that film..


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2009)

Despite Tom Cruise being in Last Samurai that was before he went bat-shit crazy and is still one of the movies I try and watch everytime it comes on AMC


----------



## pink freud (Dec 20, 2009)

The Fountain
A Scanner Darkly
Hotel Rwanda 
Eastern Promises
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Children of Men
28 Days Later
Taken
Big Fish


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

Solaris should be removed from that list, it absolutely pales in comparison to the original Russian version and honestly I thought was just crap (the remake that is) 

I feel like V for Vendetta deserves a mention as well. Though it didn't do nearly as well as was expected, I think the concept was quite good and it still stands as one of few movies I can literally watch then rewatch again as soon as it's finished


----------



## silentrage (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm an idiot. (how many times have I said that already?)


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

^ When was the matrix made?  Wasn't that late 90's? (like 98/99?)

EDIT: Yeah it was, it was 99. I think we're talking 2000-now unless i'm mistaken


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 20, 2009)

District 9


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> War of the Worlds and The Last Samurai get  just for Tom Cruise.
> 
> I would replace them with The Illusionist, Shawn Of The Dead. The Last King Of Scotland is right on--Forrest Whitaker was fucking amazing in that film..



I actually think Tom Cruise is a damn good actor. Vain? Sure. Arrogant? Sure. Crazy? Sure. But damn he can act.

I didn't enjoy The Illusionist, I found it very predictable and not as strong as The Prestige. Shawn of the Dead was pretty good! I'm not sure if I'd class it as one of the decade's greatest though.

He was wasn't he? 



pink freud said:


> The Fountain
> A Scanner Darkly
> Hotel Rwanda
> Eastern Promises
> ...



The Fountain I haven't seen, but it's Darren Aronofsky so I expect it's very good. A Scanner Darkly I have seen but I can't remember what I made of it, which is a shame because I think I enjoyed it, but I'm not sure. Hotel Rwanda I saw the second half of but I can't remember what I made of it. 

I haven't seen Eastern Promises but I saw A History of Violence which was very good, so I expect that I would enjoy it. I think I've seen O Brother, Where Art Thou? Not sure though. 28 Days Later didn't impress me much.

Taken I found very predictable. Big Fish was very good, I'm actually going to add that to the list 



Demoniac said:


> Solaris should be removed from that list, it absolutely pales in comparison to the original Russian version and honestly I thought was just crap (the remake that is)
> 
> I feel like V for Vendetta deserves a mention as well. Though it didn't do nearly as well as was expected, I think the concept was quite good and it still stands as one of few movies I can literally watch then rewatch again as soon as it's finished



Hell no! Solaris really is very well made and well acted, the mood in that film is unparralleled. Besides, the original wasn't made or released in this decade! V For Vendetta didn't impress me much.



AK DRAGON said:


> District 9



I knew this would come up. I enjoyed the first half an hour of the film a _lot_ but then when they went back to the slum I found myself very bored and predicting the rest of the film right up to the final scene. It's a shame because sitting though the first half an hour I was thinking "Wow, this film is going to be great!" but as soon as the non-scripted scenes ended it just bored the hell out of me.

I expect that The Dark Knight will come up in conversation too. I'm sorry, but I just can't add it to the list, it has way too many flaws and plot holes for me to consider it one of the decades greatest.


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 20, 2009)

RE Solaris... I actually thought the newer one (and it's not a remake it's a film based on the same source material) was better, having watched both back to back. Tarkovsky seems to me to make films that are long and slow for the sake of being long and slow (Stalker anyone?). The newer one I found much more engaging, and I actually found it engaged much more with the philosophical aspects of the story a lot more, and I wasn't expecting to like it at all.

I'll think about my best films of the decade but that's a lot of films to consider....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> RE Solaris... I actually thought the newer one (and it's not a remake it's a film based on the same source material) was better, having watched both back to back. Tarkovsky seems to me to make films that are long and slow for the sake of being long and slow (Stalker anyone?). The newer one I found much more engaging, and I actually found it engaged much more with the philosophical aspects of the story a lot more, and I wasn't expecting to like it at all.
> 
> I'll think about my best films of the decade but that's a lot of films to consider....



Agreed, and please do


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's odd you don't include The Dark Knight for it's flaws and plot holes yet you include Star Wars:Episode 3 which is part of a trilogy which is choc full of flaws and plot holes plus it has what must be one of the most unintentionally hilarious endings ever. (NNOOOOOOOOOO!!!)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to make a few more suggestions -

Bronson (2008) - Brilliant film with an epic performance by Tom Hardy. I love the Clockwork Orange-esque style of it, and the twisted spin on reality.

28 Days Later (2002) - Reinvented zombie moves and had had a big effect on all recent releases. I know some people are sick of zombie films, but this is one that I think is one of the best in the genre.

Transformers (2007) - Just an all around fun CGI fest film. Great soundtrack, great visuals and just epic imo.

300 - A great comic book adapation with an interesting style and great performance by Gerard Butler <3

Donnie Darko (2001) - Seems like a lot longer ago, but this is one of the best films ever made.

Dog Soldiers (2002) - Brilliant horror film, great performance on all parts.

Cloverfield (2008) - IMO a really well done film a great idea. Monster was well designed.

Thats all for now that I can think of.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I think it's odd you don't include The Dark Knight for it's flaws and plot holes yet you include Star Wars:Episode 3 which is part of a trilogy which is choc full of flaws and plot holes plus it has what must be one of the most unintentionally hilarious endings ever. (NNOOOOOOOOOO!!!)



Star Wars Episode III and Star Trek are both flawed I admit, but The Dark Knight is _too_ flawed to be enjoyable. I've got in on DVD and I have watched it many a time, but I just can't get past all the things that are glossed over. I also found the soundtrack to The Dark Knight quite lackluster, which is odd because I usually really enjoy OSTs by Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard so their pairing should have spelled success.

Star Wars works because it's Star Wars, Star Trek works because it's fun, The Dark Knight however takes itself way too seriously. I'll chalk it up, but only because of Heath Ledger's amazing performance.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you not like any of the Bourne Trilogy? Maybe it's the Metal Gear Solid/James Bond fan in me, but I thought the first movie was fantastic, the 2nd one a little less so, the 3rd one...meh it tied up the plot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Star Wars Episode III and Star Trek are both flawed I admit, but The Dark Knight is _too_ flawed to be enjoyable. I've got in on DVD and I have watched it many a time, but I just can't get past all the things that are glossed over. I also found the soundtrack to The Dark Knight quite lackluster, which is odd because I usually really enjoy OSTs by Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard so their pairing should have spelled success.



This suprises me man. I found the soundtrack to be incredible as usual from Zimmer, and the plotholes that were present I felt were glossed over well enough in that the main storyline was still enjoyable.

Stars Wars I felt was structured less intelligently than TDK. Anakin's whole transition to the dark side was flawed and laughable.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bronson (2008) - Brilliant film with an epic performance by Tom Hardy. I love the Clockwork Orange-esque style of it, and the twisted spin on reality.



I thought it was just me who liked this but it's such a great movie definitely not for everyone as it can be hard going and very bleak at times and it could have been more complete in terms of the story as there are things which should have featured in the film that are missing but I loved it.

As for Tom Hardy I cannot believe that the skinny pasty faced preening asshole in Star Trek:Nemesis is the same guy who played the brick shithouse that is Bronson the physical transformation he made for the movie was incredible and Matt King was also pretty good in it too. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Star Wars Episode III and Star Trek are both flawed I admit, but The Dark Knight is _too_ flawed to be enjoyable. I've got in on DVD and I have watched it many a time, but I just can't get past all the things that are glossed over. I also found the soundtrack to The Dark Knight quite lackluster, which is odd because I usually really enjoy OSTs by Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard so their pairing should have spelled success.
> 
> Star Wars works because it's Star Wars, Star Trek works because it's fun, The Dark Knight however takes itself way too seriously. I'll chalk it up, but only because of Heath Ledger's amazing performance.



I see what you mean but I guess it's an "eye of the beholder" thing but imo all movies ARE flawed anyway and there's always something that can be improved upon, it's ironic though as the way you feel about T.D.K. is very close to how I feel about the most recent Star Wars films.

Although in defence of the soundtrack it doesn't stand out as I don't feel it's meant to do so as having a huge bombastic theme blaring out isn't what I imagine Chris Nolan is after. 
I could be wrong but I think maybe it's been done this way in order to distance his Bat-movies from Tim Burton's and many of the other comic-book movies too plus in a way the music itself is like the title character as it tends to remain in shadow throughout the film.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I thought it was just me who liked this but it's such a great movie definitely not for everyone as it can be hard going and very bleak at times and it could have been more complete in terms of the story as there are things which should have featured in the film that are missing but I loved it.
> 
> As for Tom Hardy I cannot believe that the skinny pasty faced preening asshole in Star Trek:Nemesis is the same guy who played the brick shithouse that is Bronson the physical transformation he made for the movie was incredible and Matt King was also pretty good in it too.



The guy had a rough life so thats definitely shown in this film. I think its something that everyone should watch though.

Yeah its pretty impressive, he put on 3 stone of muscle in 6 weeks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This suprises me man. I found the soundtrack to be incredible as usual from Zimmer, and the plotholes that were present I felt were glossed over well enough in that the main storyline was still enjoyable.
> 
> Stars Wars I felt was structured less intelligently than TDK. Anakin's whole transition to the dark side was flawed and laughable.



It's just such a departure from Hans' usual work, usually he sets up huge moods and is able to move you with one motif. In The Dark Knight, he recycled a lot of what was used in Batman Begins (which IMO, was never that great to begin with) and instead went for the minimalistic approach which created a score which only created the appropriate mood sporadically.

I guess I just expect epic scores like Gladiator from Hans Zimmer and with TDK I felt he wasn't trying which annoyed me because I know how good he can be.

As for Star Wars... I can forgive it for it's flaws because it's Star Wars


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's just such a departure from Hans' usual work, usually he sets up huge moods and is able to move you with one motif. In The Dark Knight, he recycled a lot of what was used in Batman Begins (which IMO, was never that great to begin with) and instead went for the minimalistic approach which created a score which only created the appropriate mood sporadically.
> 
> I guess I just expect epic scores like Gladiator from Hans Zimmer and with TDK I felt he wasn't trying which annoyed me because I know how good he can be.
> 
> As for Star Wars... I can forgive it for it's flaws because it's Star Wars



Well I mean you don't want a completely new score, I would expect him to re use bits of the old one. And I loved the Joker's theme.

But yeah, Gladiator is far better.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 20, 2009)

I think Up deserves a mention. In the same breath as Wall-E and Finding Nemo, it's definitely an amazing and inspiring movie


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

Haven't seen Up. If I see it soon and like it I'll chalk it up though, it looks really good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd also like to suggest A Scanner Darkly (2006). Fucking weird film.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

You've been beaten to it mate it's already been discussed


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

Twilight.


































...  *Demoniac ducks the objects thrown his way


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

Dammit


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

ummm you guys have missed...Mulholland Drive, Memento, Minority Report, REC, Watchmen.

there is more... i am scanning the brain...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

^ Aye, Memento was a great film


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

ummm Btw the last samurai was directed by Edward Zwick

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
Sunshine...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

Zahs said:


> ummm you guys have missed...Mulholland Drive, Memento, Minority Report, REC, Watchmen.
> 
> there is more... i am scanning the brain...



Mulholland Drive! I knew I'd forgotten something. Memento was ok. Minority Report was good but not 'great'. Haven't seen REC. Watchmen? No wai.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

the reason why i put Watchmen is because it was apparently the un-filmable graphic novel... and they filmed it...

REC is one to watch... even tho its in spanish... great Zombie flick... unfortunately hollywood decided to remake it... and call it quarantine... and it sucks!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2009)

I do want to see REC actually. My girlfriend watched Quarantine and said it was dreadful.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

The russian films Nightwatch and daywatch? anyone?



Scar Symmetry said:


> I do want to see REC actually. My girlfriend watched Quarantine and said it was dreadful.



Your GF is correct... i do suggest the original.


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok after some memory jogging this is what I came up with, obviously I'm sure there's some missing because I've forgotten or I have yet to see them but here it is.

Adaptation (Spike Jonze)
American Splendor (Shari Springer Berman and Robert Pulcini)
Amores Perros (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
Anvil - The Story of Anvil (Sacha Gervasi)
Apocalypto (Mel Gibson)
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (Andrew Dominik)
Babel (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
Broken Flowers (Jim Jarmusch)
Changeling (Clint Eastwood)
Children of Men (Alfonso Cuarón)
Control (Anton Corbijn)
Coraline (Henry Selick)
The Dark Knight (Christopher Nolan)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Michel Gondry)
Gran Torino (Clint Eastwood)
Hidden (Caché) (Michael Hanneke)
Hot Fuzz (Edgar Wright)
Intacto (Juan Carlos Fresnadillo)
The Last King of Scotland (Kevin Macdonald)
Little Miss Sunshine (Jonathan Dayton and Valerie Faris)
The Lives of Others (Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck)
Memento (Christopher Nolan)
Moon (Duncan Jones)
Mulholland Drive (David Lynch)
No Country for Old Men (Joel and Ethan Coen)
Pan's Labyrinth (Guillermo Del Toro)
The Pianist (Roman Polanski)
Primer (Shane Carruth)
Punch-Drunk Love (Paul Thomas Anderson)
Requiem for a Dream (Darren Aronofsky)
Spirited Away (Hayao Miyazaki)
Team America (Trey Parker)
There Will Be Blood (Paul Thomas Anderson)
This Is England (Shane Meadows)
21 Grams (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
WALL-E (Andrew Stanton)

And an honourable mention to the best-worst film of the decade:

The Room (Tommy Wiseau)


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

worst film... something by uwe boll

I know what film that made me sooo angry... like i had never been angry like this at a film before.... that film was Max payne.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2009)

^ That list is more what I was thinking  There are a few things on Scars list that I don't think deserve to be there, but other than that, merge the two and you've got it IMO


----------



## pink freud (Dec 20, 2009)

Zahs said:


> the reason why i put Watchmen is because it was apparently the un-filmable graphic novel... and they filmed it...



Watchmen is pretty straight forward. Now, Sandman, _that_ would be a difficult movie to make.

Thought of some more:

Blow
The Forgotten (I liked it, many others don't)
Æon Flux (Had everything I like from an action movie, plus a decent plot)
Munich


----------



## Swarth (Dec 20, 2009)

Oldboy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2009)

Ewan, thankyou for remind me of Babel and 21 Grams, excellent films


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2009)

Ewan, thankyou for reminding me of Babel and 21 Grams, excellent films 



liquidcow said:


> And an honourable mention to the best-worst film of the decade:
> 
> The Room (Tommy Wiseau)



The first 15 seconds of this are gold.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 21, 2009)

One film reigns supreme:

Black Dynamite

/thread


----------



## Xaios (Dec 21, 2009)

Some more suggestions for the list:

Letters From Iwo Jima
Million Dollar Baby
Almost Famous
No Country For Old Men
Children of Men
Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkaban
Ratatouille
The Wind That Shakes The Barley

Also, one movie I'm on the fence about is Collateral. The climax was, well... anti-climactic. HOWEVER, both Jamie Foxx and Tom Cruise give extremely good performances. It's hard enough to find character driven action films, let alone good ones, and when you do, you can almost guarantee Michael Mann is behind the camera. 

Also, I have to protest Star Wars Episode III being on the list. While yes, it was the strongest of the prequel Star Wars movies, it was barely GOOD, but came no where near being great. Hayden Christiansen is laughably bad. He's got all the flexibility and emotion of a 2 by 4. Also, Natalie Portman couldn't act her way out of a paper bag, at least not in this role. Neither of them are believable in their roles. Ewan McGregor is an excellent as Obiwan but that's not nearly enough to redeem this movie.

Also, The Last Samurai has no place there either. I also generally like Tom Cruise, but in that particular movie, he's an absolute turkey.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ewan, thankyou for reminding me of Babel and 21 Grams, excellent films
> 
> 
> 
> The first 15 seconds of this are gold.




Wtf :| Is he tryng to be Christopher Walken or some shit?


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ewan, thankyou for reminding me of Babel and 21 Grams, excellent films



If you liked those then you really should check out Amores Perros if you haven't done so already. It's the first in the 'Death Trilogy', of which those two are parts 2 and 3.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> If you liked those then you really should check out Amores Perros if you haven't done so already. It's the first in the 'Death Trilogy', of which those two are parts 2 and 3.



Ah, I thought the two were somehow linked. Definitely will 

Also, I have a hard time understanding why people thought No Country For Old Men was so good. I didn't see the appeal at all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 5, 2010)

Updated for Children of Men.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 5, 2010)

Add:
The Illusionist
Gran Torino
300
Watchmen


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 5, 2010)

The Illusionist was piss poor IMO.

Haven't seen Gran Tarino.

300 I enjoy, but it's a guilty pleasure.

Watchmen was hardly engaging unless you were into the comics IMO.


----------



## jam3v (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I don't get all the Tom Cruise hate. I really like a lot of the movies he stars in.

We have somewhat similar taste in movies. Have you seen Body of Lies? It's recently, after about 15 viewings (it's ALWAYS on HBO), become a favorite of mine. It's not groundbreaking film making or anything, but the acting is top, top notch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got Body of Lies on DVD... to be honest I couldn't keep up, it was so fast paced it was frustrating.

I might give it a repeat viewing if I can muster the patience.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 5, 2010)

Kill Bill. I consider both parts one film, and it's my favorite film ever. I know it probably shouldn't be, but it is. Nothing else appeals to me on quite so many different levels.

Just to add fuel to the fire, I'm also a Tom Cruise hater. I was beofre I saw the Last Samurai. That being said, I thought the Last Samurai was awesome. No complaints about the film at all, except for the totally expected 'gringofication' of Japanese culture.

I have to wait at least 2 years before I can add Avatar to the list. I love it right now, but I may feel very differently in 6 months.

I didn't like 21 grams, or Traffic, or any of the other overly pretentious 'written for the purpose of being an Oscar nomination' films made around the time. Especially because they all have the same 'washed out' look to the cinematography, and it actually gives me a headache. Traffic especially; It was practically a blue and white movie.

Serenity was a big win for me. I was completely ignorant of the Firefly series until after the Serenity movie came out. We saw the movie and then fell in love with the by-then-cancelled TV series. So much fun, and very well done on all levels, especially considering the budget they were working with.

There were two documentaries made by Stacy Peralta that were AMAZING. One was about big wave surfing, called "Riding Giants". The other was called "Crips & Bloods: Made in America". I can't recommend either enough. 

I consider the Lord of the Rings trilogy an achievment in film. It's definitely up there on my list.

I thought Sin City was pretty rad. Dunno if I'd put it on my all time, but since we're only talking last decade, I'd say it makes the cut.

I still can't figure out how the fuck No Country For Old Men won so many accolades. I thought it was just _okay, _at best.

Zombieland is officially only the 3rd zombie movie I've ever enjoyed, and I enjoyed it immensely.

I'm also a pretty big fan of all the Judd Appatow comedies.

There are more -- tons more, I'm sure -- but this post is long enough already.


----------



## jam3v (Feb 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've got Body of Lies on DVD... to be honest I couldn't keep up, it was so fast paced it was frustrating.
> 
> I might give it a repeat viewing if I can muster the patience.



Definitely give it another shot. Watchmen was also really great imo.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 13, 2010)

jam3v said:


> Definitely give it another shot. Watchmen was also really great imo.



I may actually buy Watchmen and watch it again, I'm not sure if I got what I could've out of it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 16, 2010)

NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Feb 17, 2010)

The Kingdom, Blood Diamond


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to give mad props to anyone attempting to make a list of favorite films, so much thought and criticism goes into such a list. Although I agree with some, disagree with alot, and haven't seen many I feel myself willing to add a few tidbits (sorry I've been drinking)

Here's a quick list of honorable mentions... 

London
Elephant
Anchorman: the Legend of Ron Burgundy
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
X-2
Remember the Titans

I agree with these:

300
V for Vendeta
the Dark Knight
American Gangster

I'm not going to start with what I don't agree with. Everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 21, 2010)

you forgot No Country For Old Men bro


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally got around to watching The Fountain.

Top film, it's been added to the list and my personal favourites.


----------



## klami (Apr 24, 2010)

I liked The Fountain when it came out, but I can honestly not remember a single thing from that one so I probably have to watch it again! 

+1 for Watchmen as well. Didn´t think that much of it the first time I watched it, but afterwards I read the comic, bought the blu-ray version and loved it!


----------



## ykcirj (May 24, 2010)

Wow i wish i would have checked this thread sooner. I pretty much agree with Scar's list. I loved Man on Wire. More people need to see that movie. It is simply amazing. I also love No country for old men. I also loved Signs by M. Knight.

others I like:

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Blow
The Devil and Daniel Johnston
Gummo
Road Trip
Step Brothers
Crash
The Departed
Gran Torino
Inside Man
There Will Be Blood
The Mothman Prophecies
Supertroopers


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 24, 2010)

Blow
Gran Torino
There Will Be Blood


There Will Be Blood...


There Will Be Blood..........





Oh wait, did I mention *THERE WILL BE BLOOD*


----------



## synrgy (May 24, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Oh wait, did I mention *THERE WILL BE BLOOD*



I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE!!

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Milkshakes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2010)

List updated again.

I watched No Country For Old Men again, absolutely superb.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Serenity was a big win for me. I was completely ignorant of the Firefly series until after the Serenity movie came out. We saw the movie and then fell in love with the by-then-cancelled TV series. So much fun, and very well done on all levels, especially considering the budget they were working with.



Such a pity that movie/series didn't go any further. With all the utter shit out there that morons will watch, yet Firefly got canceled after 1 season. Horse. Shit.

Snatch? Come on peeps, we must recognize it's greatness


----------

